# *UPDATE* for those who know Brice



## Gabby (Jun 19, 2006)

for thos famular with Brice, this is how you would last remember him looking, and ever since he's been med free after suffering his wry neck he has looked like this for 2.5 years. 

Well we have some news on the hom front and this I believed deserved a space all to it's self. about 15 days ago Brice held his head straight...
I thought maybe it's a fluke, so I told no one..

But he is still holding his head straight, and while he still walks a bit funny he is adjusting to his new posture. This is what Brice got for his 7th b-day a straight head and a very happy mummy, look below for the pics I took last week.

this post is also on a few other message boards as well. just trying to update anyone who knows him and would like to hear


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jun 19, 2006)

Yay! That's very good news! I can imagine how excited you must have been when you first saw him hold his head straight! :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Congradulations!

Ellie


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 19, 2006)

He's adorable, you must be so happy.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 20, 2006)

[align=center]:colors:Woohoo Brice! Way to go!:colors:
[/align]


----------



## naturestee (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Gabby, that's fantastic news! Brice looks AWESOME!

:jumpforjoy::yes:


----------



## m.e. (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW :shock:

That's *great* news! Yay, Brice :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Gabby (Jun 20, 2006)

thank you all, and i'm sure Brice thanks you as well, he had many well wishers when he was ill and I'm sure that has helped, I was extremely excited when he straightened his head, but also worried wondering why after two and a half years his head was straight. did his other ear have something going on, was it a fluke, was he getting better before something worse happened? *paws crossed* all has been well, and he is excited as am I, but learning to walk proper again takes a lot of energy after having learned to walk *crooked* for so long. so he rests quite a bit between small jaunts around. 

All and all I just had to share his news with those who have known him , or about him and his well wishers. He's in it for the long haul and he wont take no for an answer LOL--G


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 20, 2006)

Great news:elephant::bunnydance::colors:. I'm glad to see you here again!


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats Brice !!!!!!!!!!!!! :colors: :elephant: :bunnydance: :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Kadish Tolesa


----------



## Gabby (Jun 21, 2006)

DANG DANG DANG I typed a good reply and i hit a smiley and it all went POOF GONE!!!

so quick reply, ourselves and I'm sure brice himself says thank you for all the congrats and well wishes, and he sure deserves them he is quite the trooper and survivor. 

For those who remember Daphnee, I got her jan of '05, had several surgeries I am planning on getting her pics up next with her update. until then thank you all, and best wishes to each and every one of you --G


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh wow that is a miracle from God. That is so amazing.

Way to Go Brice. :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

BTW: I love his name too.


----------



## Gabby (Jun 21, 2006)

to those who remember Daphnee, or would like to meet her. Daphnee is currently 8 years old, I took her home Jan of 2005, A small recap for those who know her, and a bit of info for those who do not.

daphnee came from another state, I was tld about her by a lady who drives an hour to go to our clinic. and given the number of a girl at a clinic in the other state as a contact number, I called her and she gave my info to the "transporters", they called me and we made plans of a place to meet so I could pick her up. I was told she was7 and that wasvery old(i told them that didn't matter to me), healthy,spayed, litter trained, a french lop weighing 15 lbs and peach color, and her name was Daphnee. 

all and good took a big carrier expecting big bun. drove an hour and met them half way, did get lost as the exit was closed. 

I see Daphnee, she is a mini lop(no biggy) they get her into my car asap and leave. I am heading to work that afternoon I do a quick exam in my car. She has a weapy eye, she is underweight, a large lump on her face, and funky teeth, but not bad enought teeth to have not eaten. 

She gets to work I give her food she starts eating and pooping, she has nasty thick tar stinky poop. vet looks her over we are able to do a better exam, she has an abscess in her cheek, a cyst on her chest, under weight etc.

long story short she has 3 surgeries, first surgery remove the majority of the abscess, cut teeth. long surgery, second surgery to remove more of the abcess, and to pop her hip into place that had been dislocated, and we drained her cyst with a needle. 3rd surgery to remove the rest of the abscess, the eye has to be removed and peices of the bone in her cheek need to be removed because it appears her face had been fractured on that side and she had some sharp peices that most likly had caused the abscess. 

So here is how she looks today, her eyeless side with weigh on, a working hip, and her last surgery was august of last year..


----------



## Gabby (Jun 21, 2006)

and her is her eye side, she has that "caught look" because she was just digging at the towel in the chair she is sitting in LOL


----------



## naturestee (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh I love Daphnee! She really is a beautiful girl despite everything she's been through. She's looking great too!:bunnyheart

Gabby, you really are awesome with taking care of these buns! I love these success stories!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 21, 2006)

She's adorable. She was lucky she found you. You are a God send.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Pipp (Jun 21, 2006)

Yikes, I missed this!!! 

This is so INCREDIBLY AWESOME, Gabby!! :hug:

I've always loved all your Savage critters and followed everybunny's story, and Brice's certainly stood out in the crowd! It's so so so nice to hear he'son the upswing. 

And I also remembered Daphnee's story and what a Godsend you were to her!

Give them both pats on the nose for me! 

Thanks so much for posting these updates. I've really missed them!



sas:wigglepipp :bunnyheartdill :bunnydance:sherry :brownbunnyradar :bunny24and darry :bunny19


----------



## Gabby (Jun 21, 2006)

org post http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=4481&forum_id=16

update 2 http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5004&forum_id=1&highlight=abcess


here is her org story as i had first published it here. in case you'd like to read with photos fron her first surgeryLooking back they told me she was 6 soon to be 7, early that year, so all I know is that she is 8 now, since we are half way through the year.


----------



## Gabby (Jun 21, 2006)

thank you, and I'm sure she appreciates being memorable, course not the reason why but the love behind it i'm sure. i've been so out of contact with every one that I really don't know what's going on with anyone any more, I do have to say though I do like the new look of the board helps keep things in orger and easier to find IMO. 

bun hugs and kisses to all ((((all)))--G


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 21, 2006)

I never knew Brice or Daphnee but what a wonderful story to brighten up your day! Daphnee is gorgeous, I'm in love.

Bless you Gabby!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 21, 2006)

LOL! If I thought there were more out there, I'd suggest a PHOTOPHILE thread on 'Guilty Bunny Looks', 'cause this one takes the cake! 






sas and gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Gabby (Jun 24, 2006)

oh Pip i'm sire there are plenty of pics of bunnies looking caught in the act lol

and thank you all very much..


----------



## Joy2006 (Oct 10, 2006)

I know Brice....personally!!!Hey ya Brice I saw you not too long ago!Looking good!


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Oct 11, 2006)

yay! i am so glad both bunnies are doing great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

